# dogs in stroller kicked out of restaurant



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

What are the odds that this couple (one being a Dr.) both have disabilities.
Dogs in the stroller with no vests?
Something stinks. Doubt this will go to court because then this couple would have to go into detail about their disabilities.
My gut feeling is that the Dr. and the missus were just playing the system.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

The thought of dog's in a stroller to begin with almost sounds ridiculous. If these two people do not have legitimate disabilities that require service dogs they should be ashamed of themselves. I would love to see a scenario where a huge German Shepherd or other large "real" service dog comes in and gets a little too close to FiFi and Fluffy. My guess is the good doctor and his lady wouldn't like it.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have yet to meet a service dog that rides in a stroller.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My gut instinct is these are not service dogs because of the stroller.
That being said, I think the only thing the restaurant can ask is if they are service dogs and if they perform tasks for you. The owners of service dogs aren't required to prove anything.

So I think the restaurant is wrong but the people (if faking) should be ashamed.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's the thing: service dogs are supposed to be present to perform some sort of action to assist the people they serve. What possible action could these dogs perform from a stroller? Service dogs serve a wide variety of functions now including psychiatric support, blood sugar warnings, seizure warnings, etc. A small dog could surely perform some of these functions but not from a stroller. For these types of service the dog is usually trained to initiate contact in some way that alerts the person, or those with him/her, to the situation or to redirect the person who is beginning to be overcome by panic. These dogs were in no position to do that. The dogs are not usually trained to bark (for example) as the goal is to alert the person, not cause a scene. I can't think of a single legitimate reason that a service dog would be wheeled around in a stroller. 

People who fake service dogs drive me nuts. Once when I worked security at Target, a woman came in pushing her small dog in the store stroller. When I informed her that dogs were not allowed, she told me that it was a service dog and said "See, he has a tag on his collar." The tag said "Therapy Dog" -- you know the bright yellow one you can order from AKC after assign the TDI test. I wonder how many people she had fooled with that line. Unfortunately for her that day it didn't work on me. 

Julie and the boys


----------

